# Aussie Number 3



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Facebook and slow days at work are never a good combination .. I find myself on every dog, horse, yardsale page there is and scan through all of the animals and things trying to convince myself I can take them home. A few weeks ago a puppy from lines I've always wanted came available from a breeder I've been Facebook stalking and well on Wednesday this will become a 3 aussie home! Leaning towards Bindi for her name. She sounds like trouble and I'm getting excited to meet her! Not the best pic but I'm sure I'll be flooding this post with more later this week!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice! Congrats!!!

What lines? She's gorgeous


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

For some reason my post went into moderation... anyway, I wanted to say congrats!! She's very cute 

What lines is she from? And how's Roo doing these days?


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bindi is here! She is now 15 weeks old so the pictures are from the last 2 weeks. She is such a good and easy puppy so far! Weighed 14.5 lbs 2 weeks ago so she will probably be smaller than my other two. Roo was about 20 lbs at that age and ended up being 43 lbs and 21 inches tall. Hoping to introduce Bindi to sheep next week! She is fitting in great here, I was really surprised at how well intros went with my old grouchy Boomer. Roo wasnt sure at first, he was sure she came just to steal all of the toys. So Roo collects all the toys in the house and puts them on the back of the couch!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Aww, congrats! I've never seen such a solid black aussie before but she is stunning!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

She is 17 weeks old today! Went to vet on Monday and she weighed 15.7 lbs. So she's only gained a lb since I got her but she is a fat stocky little dog. Roo at this age was 25 lbs and he ended up being 43 lbs full grown so I'm thinking she will be on the small side for an aussie. Started puppy class last weekend. She is such a good easy puppy or maybe she's just very normal compared to my last puppy! She hates the cold snow and would like to go back to Texas for the winter I think haha


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! The name suits her


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Aww how cute! She sounds like a good girl.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, she really is a good girl! Other than turning into a little piranha this week she has started to learn to focus much better. She's doing well some agility foundation stuff, especially loves the contact board! She's going to be a really easy pup to work with I think. She's maybe a bit slower than the boys to pick up on new things but is much more focused on me at this age.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

She is BEAUTIFUL!! Congrats <3 I have such a soft spot for black bis  (As an owner of one haha). What lines?


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm actually usually partial to reds but now I have ended up with a blue Merle and a black bi and I think they are very pretty! She is Slash V and H Cross lines. I've always liked the Slash V dogs so I'm excited to see how she turns out!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

lauren17 said:


> I'm actually usually partial to reds but now I have ended up with a blue Merle and a black bi and I think they are very pretty! She is Slash V and H Cross lines. I've always liked the Slash V dogs so I'm excited to see how she turns out!


Nice! So a working line through and through! Are all your dogs working line?


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, Roo has Hangin Tree lines. His sire is Certik Bertik if you have heard of him, he's a pretty cool dog! My oldest, Boomer, I don't have papers on but his looks and temperament are typical working line aussie and his sire was used to work cattle.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

lauren17 said:


> Yes, Roo has Hangin Tree lines. His sire is Certik Bertik if you have heard of him, he's a pretty cool dog! My oldest, Boomer, I don't have papers on but his looks and temperament are typical working line aussie and his sire was used to work cattle.


Cool! MeiB has Hangin Tree in her too  (she's only 1/4 working though lol) Are you planning on doing herding with Bindi like you did with Roo?


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, I can't wait to see what she thinks of the sheep! Waiting on weather to cooperate to bring them out for a herding lesson, it's either raining or snowing every weekend.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I will try to get a video posted on here this week when I can get to a computer. Introduced her to sheep this weekend and she has great instinct! I was worried she would be a little nervous of them but that definitely wasn't an issue, very driven to work and fearless!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bindi is 6 and a half months old now and still a tiny pup at just under 19 lbs and almost 15.5 inches tall! Such an easy and well behaved puppy still. I'm not used to having a calm dog around but it's nice! I'm thinking about looking into doing some therapy work with her in the future. She's also started coming to the horse barn with me and is making a great little trail dog and dives right into the lake.














































The looks I get when I open a new pack of tennis balls


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

She's growing up gorgeous! And it's so nice to see a stable working line herding dog 
I'm glad you're enjoying her!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I totally missed this thread before this. Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## Alisa♥ (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm loving all of the photos so far, Bindi is such an adorable bundle of fluff!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, I love her so much... and sounds like the perfect size imo <3 Mei is now 17" tall and 31 lbs at 7.5 months


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I really am liking her size, I wouldn't mind at all if she was close to being done growing! She's getting into the gangly teenager stage. Did a little photoshoot of her and the boys today..


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is the video of her on sheep for the first time at 4.5 months old. I need to remember to get another one when we go back again.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Look at that little girl go! Born to herd! She looks so sweet. <3


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

She loves her sheep! Took her back for her second time this weekend and she did really well. Her last time out was her best and she really started figuring things out, I didn't get any videos of that one tho. For such a calm puppy she sure is a little spitfire on sheep haha! She is a completely different dog than Roo so I will have to learn how to work her. I was really happy with Roo too on his last time out, next time I'll have to ask my instructor to get a video of him for me too.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bindi 7.5 months old and still about 15 and a half inches tall and 20 lbs! It's funny I went back to Roos puppy thread and you can see such a change in him in every picture as he grew. Bindi is pretty much the same in every one haha!


----------



## lexixfate (Apr 10, 2017)

oh my gosh she's so cute! What a great size too! I'm completely jealous.


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

She is too cute! She looks so tiny and fluffy--adorable!


----------



## sonja_sadek (Jan 24, 2017)

They look cute


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bindi is a year old now! And she hit a growth spurt this summer and made it to 17 inches on height and a whopping 22 lbs haha. So I think I will forever have to answer the "is she a mini" question and explain how she is an Australian Shepherd. She is a very convenient size though! Over the summer she has become a very typical high energy, high drive, destructive Aussie pup. She is so much fun! 

Said goodbye to my Boomer this summer. These are the last pics I got of all three of them 


















Bindi will smile when she is really excited, Boomer always did that as well!



























Yes my sister's beagle is bigger than my aussie



























She loves you hunt frogs in the pond


----------

